# Maltese obsession clothes



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey everyone!
I've came across the YouTube tutorials from maltese obsession.. I really like one of her tops and I'm desperately trying to buy it 
I tried going on her website but it doesn't let you check out, I think the website is down

I tried messaging her here but I don't know if she is still active
Any suggestions? Does anyone know her?

She has this cute rhinstones shirt and a blink necklace I'm dying over! ))

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

www,malteseobsession.com

It lets me add to the cart and them checkout. Is that the website you're using?

Is this for Peek a Boo? Need to see pictures.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

The web page says it's closed for repair.


----------



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

Lacie's Mom said:


> www,malteseobsession.com
> 
> It lets me add to the cart and them checkout. Is that the website you're using?
> 
> Is this for Peek a Boo? Need to see pictures.


Yes for pick a boo , Lynn 
Here is a recent pic from him he says hi!
Unfortunately it doesn't let you pay at checkout at her website


----------

